# Two fatties and some artichoke mushrooms



## Sowsage (Aug 9, 2020)

Made a couple fatties up and some mushrooms to go with it. 

First fattie was for the boys. Sweet Italian sausage pepperoni and provalone .
	

		
			
		

		
	






















Next one is a little different. I had picked up some jalapeno burgers a while back for $0.99 lb. So I used that and stuffed with my standard ABT filling. Cheddar cheese cream cheese and some rub.














Next up the mushrooms. Basicly an artichoke dip recipe.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Leftover artichoke dip in the pan first. Then top with the mushrooms and seasoned.
	

		
			
		

		
	











Fatties off the smoker






Shooms out of the oven
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sliced up










And here was my plate. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Good stuff!
Thanks for looking!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2020)

Look Great!  I would thing the shrouds would release a lot of water and make Soup. Look like the Mushrooms came out nicely...JJ


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 9, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Look Great!  I would thing the shrouds would release a lot of water and make Soup. Look like the Mushrooms came out nicely...JJ


Thanks JJ. They do release some moisture. It was more this time in the oven. I usually do these on my UDS and doesnt seem like as much. Once they cooled a bit it was all good....and tasty lol.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks fabulous Travis! Both fatties look good but yours being wrapped up looked awesome! And those mushrooms...oh my! Share your recipe for artichoke dip?

You do know you make it hard for my to do list to get any shorter!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 9, 2020)

Work of art Travis. Nicely done. . .


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2020)

I will take a slice of each pease.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 9, 2020)

Travis that all looks delicious!! I’d love both those fatties and the shrooms are money!!


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks fabulous Travis! Both fatties look good but yours being wrapped up looked awesome! And those mushrooms...oh my! Share your recipe for artichoke dip?
> 
> You do know you make it hard for my to do list to get any shorter!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan! Recipe for the artichoke dip is easy.
I'm pretty sure I got this of a can of artichokes at some point but I dont recall what brand it was. I never wrote it down because it was so easy.

1 can artichoke hearts drained and choped
1 cup mayo
2/3 cup graded parmisian( the stuff in a plastic shaker bottle)
8oz shreded mottzerella.

Mix it all up and bake it in a 350° oven until the top gets nicely browned.
Ive also had good luck doing this in the smoker as well.

Now if you wand to do mushrooms just pop the stems out . keep the stems and fine dice them to add to the the artichoke dip. No reason to waste them. Stuff as much as you can in the shrooms. Place the leftover in your baking dish first then add the shrooms on top and bake. 
We like to seve the dip with crackers or my favorite way is with bugles!.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Work of art Travis. Nicely done. . .


 Thanks Winterrider!


pc farmer said:


> I will take a slice of each pease.


 Thats what I should have done. Made a small one for the boys then regretted not making it bigger as soon as I sliced it. Lol. Next time!


jcam222 said:


> Travis that all looks delicious!! I’d love both those fatties and the shrooms are money!!


 Thanks! All of it was delicious...the shrooms are always good! Best part is we had leftovers so that will make a great lunch this week!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 10, 2020)

Those fatties look awesome man. I could go for a big plate of both plus extra shrooms. Now I am starving after seeing this.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Those fatties look awesome man. I could go for a big plate of both plus extra shrooms. Now I am starving after seeing this.


Thanks! The shrooms are worth a second helping for sure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

WOW Travis!
That’s a winner for sure!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW Travis!
> That’s a winner for sure!
> Al


Thanks Al! It was tasty!


----------

